# Pooch test for Cupid Please



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, my doe Cupid has never been bred and she will be 2 yrs in a few weeks. This entire breeding season I could never tell if she went into heat or not. I did put her with my buck 3 different times so I am hoping she took one of the times?! She seems like she is getting bigger but I am hoping she isn't just getting fat! No signs of an udder yet. Got some pics just now and am hoping you all might give me your opinion if you think she is bred or not? Also as they get farther along in their pregnancy if you reach and feel around the underside of their belly does it feel solid and hard? Or is that how they always feel even if they aren't pregnant? Thanks for opinions!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks bred.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I sure hope so!! I think she does too, she is such a nice girl I would be upset if she didn't take this season


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she does look bred.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome! Such a relief!! Idk exactly when she will deliver but I will be keeping a close eye on her and post updated pics when she starts getting an udder


----------

